# friday tarpon 147



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished solo on friday and went one for seven. My approach differed than the other tarpon anglers in the area, I concentrated on working the current lines and bait schools. Trolling and drifting in areas that had the right ingredients or showed fish. By working slow I was rewarded with one of the largest areas full of tarpon that I've ever seen. 
I finally hooked up solid after going to a **** pop and released the fish in under thirty minutes. KT jumped onboard to leader the fish and Scott G showed up for moral support and to take some pics.
No fish yesterday, saw a few, but never hooked up


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

great pic


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Did you guys get a tape on that fish?

How big was it?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Good job Curtiss. 

So how long was it?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Good deal Curtis...

Hope you'll think about doing the tournament in September. Helps to have all the local guys out to help with the tagging. 

See ya there hopefully.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice Tarpon,

I know you guys do it right every time and are constantly on the silver kings. It seem you'all really understand those tarpons and the importance of conservation. I have never hooked on to one before and that has always been a passion of mine. I recently got accepted to the Game Warden Academy and will be in Austin for 29 weeks. Hopefully I will get the chance to get back to the coast and maybe focus on learning more about this magnificant fish. I have fished since I was a kid for reds and trout and also have casted to tarpon on the surf but for some reason never hooked up.

Hopefully we can get together someday and enjoy a day of the passion yall experience on a daily basis....


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks haparks, been seeing your post lately, be patient it won't be long now! If pure will was a deciding factor in the game of tarpon catching then I'd bet one would jump in your boat as soon as you get to the coast... great success.

I never got a tape on her, since she was barely stunned at the boat and kicked off strong shortly after we started the water flowing. The last two fish I released were the squatty body type with more girth and this fish was not very thick, maybe a buck ten?

Thanks Brian, when are you coming this way?

I'm hoping for a crew to fish the tourney, been trying to book up for the weekend with some interest, but not a solid group yet. I'll let you know for sure soon Scott. 

Flats Hunter, good luck with the academy. Call when you get finished, I enjoy working with our local game officials.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> Thanks haparks, been seeing your post lately, be patient it won't be long now! If pure will was a deciding factor in the game of tarpon catching then I'd bet one would jump in your boat as soon as you get to the coast... great success.
> 
> I never got a tape on her, since she was barely stunned at the boat and kicked off strong shortly after we started the water flowing. The last two fish I released were the squatty body type with more girth and this fish was not very thick, maybe a buck ten?
> 
> ...


What kind of boats are you running these days?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Scott said:


> What kind of boats are you running these days?


the boat in the pic above is an 18' Beavertail and the other is an older 20' Wellcraft, you've seen those boats...kinda looks like a big stingray coming at you


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome job Capt. I still want to get back down for another dose of that stuff. Hollar @ me and we'll go.


Jed


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

dad and i had an old 76 step-lift v20 wellcraft ...probably the driest 20 footer ever made....with the steep vee it was great at cutting almost any seas just like a carolina flared sportfisher, but when anchored in crossed up conditions would just roll you to death.....not for the squemish!

heheehee...how dad used to complain snapper fishing over a wreck, trying to hoist up a big one, and that baby just rocking like crazy.....

remember, one hand for the rod, one for the boat, the other for myself....hmmmmmm.

i now have a hewes 19 bayfisher tunnel, and it is a fine boat for slickwater tarpon fishing (but have yet to find any......give us time!), and turning out to be a really fine machine for what we like to chase. 

i would love another trip on an old 'big W'!!!!


----------

